# F1 HM Black Lace Spawn



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Both of these parents were bred by me. The male is a Black Lace HM with some red marbling in his fins and the mother is a black lace HM with some red marbling in her fins as well. The spawn hatched on 4/12/12 and from my observation the spawn should number over 200 + fry. 

Father of the spawn









Mother of the spawn


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

very nice.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice is that the male from your avatar!


----------



## Kerrilea (Jan 21, 2011)

Oooh, excited for some photos! 
I have a feeling they are all going to be gorgeous~♥


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

those two are beautiful! you bred them? do you have pics of THEIR parents? those two are just... amazing. <3 their fry are gonna turn out amazing. :V


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

PHOTO'SSSSSS we NEEEEEED photo's!!!or I do anyway lol!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone.
The male in my avatar is a brother to the male in this thread. The male in my avatar had a really long anal fin when he grew up so I sold him. 

This is the grandmother








The Grandfather has really long fins and it has effected his HM status as an adult. His offspring from his spawn with the above female had much shorter fin length overall and much less red wash than him. This is a major improvement in this line. 
The Grandfather (Mr. Soprano) when he was young and before his fins grew out.











This is him after his fins grew out. His fins are now to long and heavy for him to lift to HM status.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

sherolyn's stock is always nice. tbh though the parents look more sd to me than hm though. doesn't look like a 180 spread. not trying to be rude, just more fyi


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> sherolyn's stock is always nice. tbh though the parents look more sd to me than hm though. doesn't look like a 180 spread. not trying to be rude, just more fyi


Do you mean the parents I am breeding or Sheroyln's stock?

The pictures I have of my F1 parents don't show how far they spread, they are 100% full halfmoon despite my camera's inability to capture the full spread.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Holy amazing parents! :shock:


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

JBosley said:


> Holy amazing parents! :shock:


Thank you


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Took the father out 2 days ago and I am now feeding the fry micro worms.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

How are the fry doing right now?


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Love the parents! Do they look similar to the ones we talked about?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Mo said:


> How are the fry doing right now?


They are great lots of them!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Were these the fry that I saw?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Mo said:


> Were these the fry that I saw?


Yes they were the ones in the middle tank


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Okay. They were very cute! You had tons of fry! Lol


----------

